# How large of batch do you make?



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello all,

Just messing around here with costing out soap and I have found that cost can be almost cut in half by doing larger batches. So for those of you that sell, what is your average batch size? 5, 10lbs? I want to keep my costs down but have a viarity of soap at the same time. So could I just make up a large batch of my base and then divide up to add different EOs or scrubs before I put in my mold?? Or just have 5LBS of one "flavor"? I have just a few batches under my belt but I can tell you I'm addicted already. Mine are just for personal use so to keep this addiction cost down just looking for some tips from the pros.....

Thanks Everyone!
Bobbie


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 4, 2013)

Right now I make 2 lb batches. Soon will be making 3 lb and 6 lb batches. I'm so hooked!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 4, 2013)

I make 6, 9, or 12 lb batches, but for my best sellers, I try to make 15 lbs. I use 3 lb loaf molds for ease of handling, except for 15 lb batches I use a slab mold...and for salt bars, I use silicone 6 cavity square molds.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 4, 2013)

For anything new I make a 1 pound batch to try it out before putting a lot of money into ingredients. It allows me to see how it will function and i usually get 3-4 normal sized bars along with some sample sizes, plus end cuts.

However, I do buy oils in larger (for me) quantities.  I found that it is the purchasing in volume that allows the cheaper per batch costs.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 4, 2013)

It seems like you are saying that you believe it's less expensive to make a larger batch of soap than a smaller one.  Relatively speaking, if every bar of soap has the same ingredients (oil,lye, water, additives), the size of an individual bar is unaffected by the size of the batch.  The opportunity lies in reducing cost by either 1) changing the ingredients to use cheaper ones or  2) reducing the cost of the raw materials you use.


The first can be accomplished several ways:  
You can evaluate the blend of oils you use... substituting shortening for olive oil, for instance.
I have found that I, personally, prefer predominantly white soaps with "pops" of color.   That cuts way down on costs for colorants because I'm only coloring a small portion of a batch.  Working with  more pastel colors as opposed to dark colors helps too.
Of course, natural colorants like those from your spice rack (tumeric comes to mind) may be technically "free" if they were sitting there old and unused anyway.
Finally additives can add up too.  If you don't happen to own a goat farm and want to make goat's milk soap, you've just added the cost of the goat's milk to your recipe cost vs. tap water.
Ounce for ounce, fragrance is your biggest cost player, and the cost varies widely by type of fragrance and source.

IMHO the real opportunity lies in the 2nd area...raw material costs.  
Generally, you are better off to buy in bulk.  I've cut my per-bar costs almost in half by purchasing lye, oils and fragrances from the internet even after I figure in shipping costs.
I also stalk the baking aisle of Kroger like a man obsessed looking for oils on sale.
Thanks to Alchemy's great work in her oil experiment, I started looking at peanut oil which supposedly has properties very similar to olive oil and found it at Kroger for $.17/oz as opposed to paying $.29/oz. locally for olive oil. :wave: (Thanks, Shawnee )  If that works our well, it could be a huge cost reducer for me.
The point is, if you are making soap from the same "bulk stores" you've already purchased, then the cost per bar of soap is not affected by the size of the batch you make.  You simply have to work to control raw material costs.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Genny (Mar 4, 2013)

DW, I believe the OP is working labor into the equation as well or that's how I took it as.


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I was focusing on how it dosent take much more time to make a 5lb loaf as compared to a 2lb loaf. So I think the savings comes in time an labor mostly. Cause im using the same base recipe.


----------



## cliff (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm new so I'm only doing 1 and 2 lb batches until I figure out what does and doesn't work. I just can't see making more and then having a bunch of soap lying around that no one likes.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 4, 2013)

I've done a couple of 5lb batches but mostly 3lb. One thing you need to take into consideration is do you have the room to cure the large batches. I can cure about 30lb at a time but that's it. I just don't have the room to cure more right now.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 4, 2013)

It depends on the scent and popularity it sells.  I do 3,6 and 10lb batches.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 4, 2013)

bobbie.johnson said:


> I think I was focusing on how it dosent take much more time to make a 5lb loaf as compared to a 2lb loaf. So I think the savings comes in time an labor mostly. Cause im using the same base recipe.



Ah, so sorry.  So I wrote all that for nothing.   I shall defer to others on the volume question, but I would think it would depend on how intricate you plan to be with color and swirling-by-hand if any.  I've seen videos of folks comfortably working with loaf molds that were probably 30" to 36" long with no problem.  I don't like dealing with big batches like that, because that seems like a lot of wasted $$$ if anything goes wrong in the process.  Also, as you go up in size everything else does too (pots become buckets...etc) and everything becomes heavier to maneuver.  Again, interested in other's views, but I'd say a 24" (24 bar) loaf mold is a good size unless you are into big production.  And, I think working with more than 1 batch at a time would stress me out too much.


----------



## paillo (Mar 4, 2013)

I do 5 lb batches, but like to measure all the ingredients out for 3 batches at the same time. Sometimes I do all the same kind, sometimes 3 different kinds - the big time saver for me is just getting everything out and measuring - only have to get it out and put it back once. I'm leery of big batches because I can pretty easily manage to screw things up, and I'd hate to have a failed large loaf.

The real cost savings for me, as others have said, is shopping around for bulk oils and fragrances online, and for the great bargains in my local grocery baking and oils aisles.  Like Daryl, I've cut my production costs to a fraction of what they were when I was thinking small and learning with small batches. Alas, I haven't yet gotten to the point that I can factor in my own time. That is way too scary until I'm selling a LOT more.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 4, 2013)

DW, your answer helped me alot. so don't be sorry for it. So ya didn't write it for nothing. :smile:


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

Right now I usually make a batch to fill my slab (60 oz) and loaf (40 oz) silicone molds. So that is roughly 6 lbs per batch.

I'm trying to start slow, but if things pick up when I start selling at a market I want to have my (lovely) father in law make me some big wood molds! I'm thinking two or so 5 lb molds. I love the look of sliced soap.


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 9, 2013)

If you're only making for personal and casual use, I don't know how costs are less for larger batches, since labor doesn't "cost" anything unless you're selling soap.

When I was in business before, I started with 5# (oil weight) batches.  When I needed to increase production, I tripled that to 15# batches.  I did have to spend some money on more molds, larger pots and pitchers, etc.  But I could make the 15# batch in almost the same amount of time as the 5# batch (with additional time for cutting and packaging, of course).  So it truly did save "labor costs".  

Right now, I'm testing new FOs in 1# batches.  Really not enjoying that.  If I'm making soap I like to make a lot.


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 9, 2013)

bobbie.johnson said:


> So could I just make up a large batch of my base and then divide up to add different EOs or scrubs before I put in my mold??
> Thanks Everyone!
> Bobbie


 
Forgot to answer this, but yes, you certainly can and it does save some time to do that.  I did a batch like that yesterday.  Takes a little care and planning, though.


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, another thought.  About messing up larger batches.  Only do a big, big batch of a tried-and-true recipe!!  Keep batches small for the first try at a recipe or formula.


----------

